# vapona fly strips



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

does anyone know where i can get hold of these, i've just recieved a snake and its got mites, i know vapona will cure this but it seems they are bloody hard to find. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

its been banned mate. it was great for mite treatment but they think that chemical in it promotes or causes cancer [which personally think is bullshit] i bet the people who banned it have shares in frontline lmao!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

ebay. just type in vapona

Alothough ive heard the ones for flys are not good?


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

its banned unfortunately. was great for mites. try get hold of a can of provent a mite. jungle phase stock it. gets rid of them in no time


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

:whistling2:ive gone over to prozap pest strips , same as vapona ,you have to get them via some one who brings them over from the states for horse's :whistling2:


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

i thought they were banned too but u can finds loads on ebay, looks the same as it used too as well.............

ed


----------



## kevcollyer (May 22, 2007)

you can get it if you look in the right places & it gets rid of mites like nothing else.


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks for all the help, i've got one ordered now.:whistling2:


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

did u order vapona? could u let me know how u get on, one thing dont put the whole strip in, for a 4'x2'x2' cut a piece about 2"x1" put it in the vented container and store the remainder in an air tight bag, i used to stick it the celing, leave in for 3 days, then repeat after 5-7 days, again for 3 days.

il be interested how u get on as a good mite treatment is hard to come by and provent a mite is too tricky to track down.

rgds
edward



rigsby said:


> thanks for all the help, i've got one ordered now.:whistling2:


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

The Vapona that is still around is based on a different chemical. The fly and moth one is only citronella oil.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

the small space fly one is based on Permethrin which is what it used to be based on to.

New Rentokil Small Space Hanging Vapona Fly Killer FF32 on eBay, also Mice Moles Rodents, Weed Pest Control, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 01-Mar-09 20:33:38 GMT)


rgds
edward




crow said:


> The Vapona that is still around is based on a different chemical. The fly and moth one is only citronella oil.


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

i get mine from wilcos/wilkonsons for £1 each ...exact same ones...


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

have u used it for mites?

any problems.....

rgds
edward



sasandjo said:


> i get mine from wilcos/wilkonsons for £1 each ...exact same ones...


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

used it exactly like i used too (small strip in a vented cricket tub).i've had absolutely no problems with it...

jo


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

loxocemus said:


> the small space fly one is based on Permethrin which is what it used to be based on to.
> 
> New Rentokil Small Space Hanging Vapona Fly Killer FF32 on eBay, also Mice Moles Rodents, Weed Pest Control, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 01-Mar-09 20:33:38 GMT)
> 
> ...


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I bought some last week off Ebay.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

i must have had a later type as iv used the permethrin type before, bu not for a long time now.

ed



crow said:


> loxocemus said:
> 
> 
> > the small space fly one is based on Permethrin which is what it used to be based on to.
> ...


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

have u used it for mites? is it effective and side effect free?

dont have mites at present but they always arrive unwelcome and unannounced 

rgds
edward



Reptilerescueden said:


> I bought some last week off Ebay.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

loxocemus said:


> have u used it for mites? is it effective and side effect free?
> 
> dont have mites at present but they always arrive unwelcome and unannounced
> 
> ...


 Not yet but I have them here for just that. Had a case of mites a few weeks ago on a rescue and I used Frontline from the vets at just under £20. Got rid like but I had read about Vapona a long time ago so willing to give it a go.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

if u do get a chance to put it into practice could u post about its effectiveness etc, mite treatment is too damn expensive for killing little spiders.

ed



Reptilerescueden said:


> Not yet but I have them here for just that. Had a case of mites a few weeks ago on a rescue and I used Frontline from the vets at just under £20. Got rid like but I had read about Vapona a long time ago so willing to give it a go.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

loxocemus said:


> if u do get a chance to put it into practice could u post about its effectiveness etc, mite treatment is too damn expensive for killing little spiders.
> 
> ed


 Yep will do


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

ive used the prozap vented strips from the states , i'd bought a snake with a viv , on the cheap , and it had mites , stuck the whole thing in for 24hrs , all dead , will do it again in 3 days , just to catch any hatching mites , then again in 3days just to finish the job !! 
i used the vapona vented strips years ago , only used them on new snakes , as the whole of my collection was clear . 
best thing since sliced bread , just use them properly , and dont over do it .



steve


----------



## DJH1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I've used vapona before, but not for nearly 20 yrs. Was very effective, but be careful to only use a small piece. I used to cut a corner off about 15mm down the sides, then secure it in a match box pierced with holes. Place in viv for 24hrs, repeat in 2 weeks, and job's a goodun! I'd be circumspect about using it for hatchlings/young uns, or animals that aren't in good health. From memory, you must also remove your water bowl while vapona's in there. The water can absorb the active ingredient, (dichlorvos does ring bells?) and potentially poison your rep if drunk. Dave


----------

